
How to remember the order of arguments to super() in Python2 - nvader
http://danverbraganza.com/writings/python2-super-arguments-mnemonic
======
moridin007
hmm does the order change when you have multiple base classes with different
arguments?

ive always believed that you should be able to target a specific base class
with the super statement..

~~~
nvader
I most often run into using super() with __init__(). This makes the problem
with calling super from a specific superclass very obvious. _Every_ class
along the hierarchy needs to ensure that it's __init__() gets called (or you
end up with a Franken-object that hasn't been properly initialized).

I can't remember a time when I've had a class that multiply inherits and I
want to change which superclass overrides on a per-method basis (i.e. given
class A(B, C), some method A.foo() should call B.foo() and some method A.bar()
should call C.bar(), although both B and C can both bar() and foo()). However,
I grant that that _could_ happen. I don't have a solution right now that's
better than explicitly referring to the unbound method of the subclass to
whose implementation you want to refer.

